# Lost Season Finale



## EricNoah (May 23, 2006)

Someone at work today suggested that the first of the two hours of Lost would be a clip show.  Didn't they just do that a couple of weeks ago?  I'm hoping this guy is wrong.

edit: ah I see his confusion -- there's the clip show, and then there's the 2-hour finale.  Two separate things, 3 hours of lost.  Got it.  Never mind!


----------



## thompgc (May 23, 2006)

There will be a clip show at 8 and then the 2 hour season finale starts at 9
So you get an hour of recap and then 2 hours of new


----------



## KaosDevice (May 23, 2006)

IIRC that's pretty much what they did to wrap up season one wasn't it? I'mjust looking forward to how good that DVD box set is going to look next to my S1 LOST box set.


----------



## EricNoah (May 23, 2006)

I wouldn't know; I didn't start watching Lost until this fall.  We watched bits of season 1 on DVD between episodes of season 2.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 23, 2006)

I just want season 2 on DVD so I can go back and scrutinize the episodes for little hints and clues.


----------



## Darthjaye (May 24, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know; I didn't start watching Lost until this fall.  We watched bits of season 1 on DVD between episodes of season 2.




I would suggest skipping work tomorrow, and start early with an all day marathon of season 1.   There will hopefully be stuff in tomorrow nights that harkens back to season 1 questions as well as ones that developed this season.


----------



## Sunglar (May 24, 2006)

*Hugh McIntyre on Jimmy Kimmel Live*

Also…

On Wednesday, May 24, at 12:05/11:05c Hugh McIntyre from The Hanso Foundation will appear on ABC's Jimmy Kimmel Live

Saw this on the LOSTPedia site, thought I’d give you all a heads up!


----------



## Fast Learner (May 24, 2006)

On the producers' podcast (on abc.com) they're claiming that the Hanso Foundation is a real charity whose name they used and that they're in a ton of trouble now. Riiiiiiight.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 24, 2006)

hope I get to see it - performing disaster recovery testing tonight and may miss it!


----------



## Arnwyn (May 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> On the producers' podcast (on abc.com) they're claiming that the Hanso Foundation is a real charity whose name they used and that they're in a ton of trouble now. Riiiiiiight.



Oh, for cryin' out... Yeah, a real charity, owned by _Sprite_.

Lost is good and all, but now it's just getting stupid.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 24, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, for cryin' out... Yeah, a real charity, owned by _Sprite_.
> 
> Lost is good and all, but now it's just getting stupid.




I think it just adds to the mythology of LOST.  People that are not familiar with Hanso and what not will have no clue about this.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (May 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> On the producers' podcast (on abc.com) they're claiming that the Hanso Foundation is a real charity whose name they used and that they're in a ton of trouble now. Riiiiiiight.




I don't know, I think it would be funny if this were true. There there *was* some quite and honorable charity group called the Hanso Foundation who were know having their lawyers ask ABC why everyone is now thinking they are nefarious group that crashes planes into islands.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

/Kosh

_ and so it begins...._


----------



## Bihor (May 25, 2006)

Am I the only one, who think that the island of lost is like Dante's purgatory in the divine commedy?
When they resolve their inner demons the got up to the next circle (by dying)

I may have missed something in season two, I din't see all season two I'm just at the begining (I'm forced to wach it in french)


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 25, 2006)

Its a trap

Its a snowglobe

The writers didn't take very long to get to the viewer theories.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Bihor said:
			
		

> Am I the only one, who think that the island of lost is like Dante's purgatory in the divine commedy?
> When they resolve their inner demons the got up to the next circle (by dying)
> 
> I may have missed something in season two, I din't see all season two I'm just at the begining (I'm forced to wach it in french)



I thought that at first, but the writers have clearly said that it is no interpretation of purgatory.  Thats about the only thing that is for sure.

So now that the first hour is over with, I hope the second hour picks up.  I don't think they could play this first hour alone during rerun season.  Not much happened.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

THey could play the first hour as its own epsisode.  It is up to par with the slow episodes of the season.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

So, everything hasn't been happening for a reason and all the coincidnces of the backgrounds are meaningless?


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

I'm not too sure that all the backgrounds are for not.  I thin kthat will play a factor.  There's obviously a second storyline... they knew sawyers real name.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Okay, what the hell was that?


----------



## shaylon (May 25, 2006)

OK I missed the first 75 minutes or so, what the hell is going on?

The button is real?  Gimme a break.  Who is Desmond's chick by the way?  Is she Hurley's sister or something stupid like that?


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Okay, what the hell was that?



Man... I havn't a clue.  And there is still 15 minutes.  Man Locks personalty was really defined this season. He's gone from Crocadile Dundee to Paul Hogan.   He was willing to sacrafice the island because of his own sense of self worth.  I wonder if another plane will go down.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

shaylon said:
			
		

> OK I missed the first 75 minutes or so, what the hell is going on?
> 
> The button is real?  Gimme a break.  Who is Desmond's chick by the way?  Is she Hurley's sister or something stupid like that?




Desmond's chick is some rich dude's daughter.  I don't know I'm sure there are conenctions there that I didn't care enough to catch.  It isn't making a lot of sense.

THoiugh if that means that michaels and walt are not part of the show ever again, I'll be happy.


----------



## EricNoah (May 25, 2006)

Wow, ok, that last minute or so...

That clearly blows the "it's long after all civilization has ended" theory out of the water.  That's our first shot of "the real world" outside of the island that's not a flashback.


----------



## Richards (May 25, 2006)

Okay, so it looks like Desmond's girlfriend Penny is still looking for him.  (Earlier in the episode, when she caught up with him at the stadium, she had said with her money and determination, she could find him eventually.)  The fact that she's having her team look for magnetic anomolies means that she knows something about what Desmond's been up to...which to my mind pretty much implicates her rich father as one of the guys behind the Hanso Foundation/Dharma Initiative.  That's a cool setup, actually - the castaways have a "mole" inside (or just outside) the organization that is causing them all this grief.

I'm just afraid that we may have lost Mr. Eko and John Locke for good, neither of whom I want out of the picture just yet.  I was also hoping that Desmond would be a full-time cast member in season three - I really like him.

Still, with this show, you never know....

Johnathan


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 25, 2006)

Better than last year but still not great. 

So many implausibilities my mind is realing. 

Purgatory disproved since the real world detected the disturbance. However the disturbance brings so many unanswered questions which leave me baffled in how they can possibly square this with reallity (no supernatural or superscience). It was at this point in Alias that JJ drve me away (End of year two). Unfortunately I see the same thing here.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

LOL, Lost is one of those shows where if you miss any of it, you might as well wait for the DVD.  This was a great episode.  I hope desmond isn't dead.  I just have a thing for unrequinted love.    She's probalby spent three years and a lot of money to find him.  It is kinda wierd that they end on that story, considerng they just introduced it this episode.

My thought is that she will play a big role this next season, perhaps giving them away off.  Think about it, Gale seemed really overconfident that no one can find the item.  Now Desmond's rich girl knows how.   

When I look at hte season in retrospect, it really has come a long way from opening the hatch 24 episodes ago.  Now the hatch is destroyed, and we don't know what is up with the magnetic field.  Will people begin getting sick again?  Is there a way to fix it?  We find out Libby's rich, she'll probably be in a few flashbacks next season.  I'm betting michael's guilt is going to draw him back to the island eventually.  Though I 'm surprised Hurly didnt beat him down like he did Sawyer.  

I bet one of those three will be on the side of the others next season.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

I have a feeling Michael will feel guilty and turn around...

Anyone else get the feeling this is a dramatized version of Giligan's Island (as opposed to a comedy)?

What was that foot statue?  Are they in Atlantis or something?


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> I'm just afraid that we may have lost Mr. Eko and John Locke for good, neither of whom I want out of the picture just yet.




Even better...  That weird explosion merged them together into one mega Ekolocke!


----------



## RangerWickett (May 25, 2006)

Unless it's a flashback to the past, and the magnetic signals travel _through time!!!!_

But I doubt it.

So . . .

Planet of the Apes-esque statue.

'Proof' that they're in the modern day.

I _know_ Eko and Locke aren't dead. This show doesn't do ambiguous deaths, so they're obviously alive. And pissed at each other. I can imagine Desmond being dead, but he was a really well-wrought character. I don't want to see him go.

The only thing I'm actually miffed about is Charlie and Claire getting back together. It just seemed too easy. They never had an event that defined their reconciliation.

'Henry Gale' clearly looks to be the leader of this group, though he probably has a superior.

I kinda wish Desmond had checked again to see whether Henry Gale did press the button.

I don't _want_ to hate Michael, even though he's a horribly messed-up person. I would love it if they redeem him somehow by having him actually bring help, even if it means his downfall.

Are we missing any characters? Rose and her husband, I s'pose, didn't get much screen time. Ana Lucia won't be coming back, which actually disappoints me. I liked her at the end. Libby will clearly show up in more flashbacks, especially if Desmond isn't really dead.

Let's see. We saw Sayyid's torture teacher, right? Am I missing any other key plot points?


----------



## Richards (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot about that four-toed statue.  Just another mystery to add to the list....

I'm surprised Walt didn't say anything when he saw the Others holding guns on Jack, Kate, and Sawyer.  It seemed pretty obvious that he saw them from the boat.

Johnathan


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Wow, ok, that last minute or so...
> 
> That clearly blows the "it's long after all civilization has ended" theory out of the water.  That's our first shot of "the real world" outside of the island that's not a flashback.



That theories not discredited yet.  We saw some pretty dismal conditions those guys were under, which could very well be a post nuclear earth.  The woman being in a nice cozy place could be what money buys you during apolotic times.  

I liked this ending better than last years, this episode was the most revealing out of any.  I like how some major doors were closed and other major ones (a statue with four toes???) remained open.  I bet Sahid figures out a way to rescue them.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Even better...  That weird explosion merged them together into one mega Ekolocke!




I actually had that thought too. Weird.

Can Ekolocke echolocate? *grin*


----------



## Richards (May 25, 2006)

When the Swan blew up, and they were showing scenes of everyone wincing and holding their ears, didn't we see Sayid back on the boat with Sun and Jin?  I guess at that point he figured that Jack et al weren't going to rendezvous with him?

Johnathan


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> When the Swan blew up, and they were showing scenes of everyone wincing and holding their ears, didn't we see Sayid back on the boat with Sun and Jin?  I guess at that point he figured that Jack et al weren't going to rendezvous with him?
> 
> Johnathan




I think it was just Jin and Sun.  I didn't notice Sayid, but I could have missed him.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Now the hatch is destroyed, and we don't know what is up with the magnetic field.  Will people begin getting sick again?




I was wondering this as well...  I have 2 possibilities.  Either there is no more electormagnetism left to keep Locke healed, and he will slowly lose his mobility.  The other theory is that the electromagnetic explosing was so great/powerful that they are permanently cured...


----------



## Richards (May 25, 2006)

Libby apparently was pretty rich.  She just happened to be there to buy Desmond a $4.00 cup of coffee, and give him a sailboat - the sailboat that would eventually strand him on the island and lead him to years of button-pushing.

Libby was in the same asylum that Hurley was in - the same asylum where Hurley got the "magic numbers" that would eventually lead him to be on Oceanic Flight 815, and end up stranded on the island.

I think the evidence is starting to get pretty strong that Libby was tied in with the Hanso Foundation/Dharma Initiative.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> I think it was just Jin and Sun.  I didn't notice Sayid, but I could have missed him.



I could have sworn there were three people on the boat, but I can't say for sure.

Johnathan


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Libby apparently was pretty rich.  She just happened to be there to buy Desmond a $4.00 cup of coffee, and give him a sailboat - the sailboat that would eventually strand him on the island and lead him to years of button-pushing.
> 
> Libby was in the same asylum that Hurley was in - the same asylum where Hurley got the "magic numbers" that would eventually lead him to be on Oceanic Flight 815, and end up stranded on the island.
> 
> ...



Here's something else I suspect, What if LIbby's husband was the person whom Desmond's partner/sayid's torture was looking for.  What if his boat was somehow ...configured... to go to the island.  Maybe thats why Desmond couldn't leave the island.  His boat is only programed for a one way trip.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

How can you program a sailboat??  

I think Libby was a plant.  I think Desmond's girlfriend will meet Michael at some point away from the island.  I think Locke and Echo are still alive, Desmond though is dead.  I think like the pirate ship the statue foot won't really be dealt with again.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How can you program a sailboat??
> 
> I think Libby was a plant.  I think Desmond's girlfriend will meet Michael at some point away from the island.  I think Locke and Echo are still alive, Desmond though is dead.  I think like the pirate ship the statue foot won't really be dealt with again.



I'll be honest, I kept asking myself that question when I thought of this scenerio.  Then I thought, well planes have auto pilots right.  Well what if the boat's instruments are trained to say one thing, but do another.   Desmond said his compas headed west the whole time but he couldn't leave, what if there's something programed in the instruments.  

Nah, I dont think they'd introduce something as big as the statue and just blow it off.  I think its going to pla ya major part in what the island is.  I also think the pirate ship will be explained eventually.  What if this island was the creation of a previous race of humans.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 25, 2006)

But a pirate ship can be accepted as another weird coincidence. It served a plot purpose and can now be ignored. The foot is an enigma still waiting to be addressed. We'll probably find out Alvar Hanso only had four toes, so it's not a statue to an alien god, but of a . . . sandle-wearing Alvar Hanso. Hmm. My theory has a hole in it.

Okay, so let me get the chronology straight here.

3 years ago, Desmond lands on the island. Assuming Kelvin wasn't lying (and I have a hunch that he wasn't, just withholding information), then there were 'hostiles' on the island then. Others, probably, but it could be anything.

60 days ago, Desmond messes up and causes the magnetics of the Swan hatch to pull a plane out of the sky. 

Some time after that, maybe 40 days ago, Claire gets kidnapped. She hangs around in a nice, clean medical hatch, the Caduceus. Then Alex and Rousseau help her escape, and she rejoins the Losties.

25 days ago or so, while punk kid who died in the plane is in the plane, he talks to the tailies, who are at another hatch, the Arrow.

20 days ago or so, the group blows open the Swan hatch. 

10 days ago or so, Kate goes back to the Caduceus hatch and finds it not just deserted, but heavily damaged.

3 days ago or so, Locke and Eko find the Pearl hatch, which is deserted.

The Others apparently have another hatch where they were doing things to Walt. What hatches are left? Why did the medical hatch get abandoned (along with the others). 

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Nah, I dont think they'd introduce something as big as the statue and just blow it off.  I think its going to pla ya major part in what the island is.  I also think the pirate ship will be explained eventually.  What if this island was the creation of a previous race of humans.




At this point I've stopped speculating.  They introduce so much that is never explained that at this point almost any theory (the others are actually Care Bears!!) can be defended (there was at least one bear on the island!! and they are the good guys  )


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on here?




You mean you don't know?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 25, 2006)

That reminds me, did anyone else get about 3 minutes of dead air during the clip show? About 10 minutes in, when it should have been going to commercial, the screen went black, then sat on the Lost logo for about three minutes before going back to the clip show. It was like they just skipped the commercials.

Using Comcast cable in Atlanta.


----------



## Jamdin (May 25, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> That reminds me, did anyone else get about 3 minutes of dead air during the clip show? About 10 minutes in, when it should have been going to commercial, the screen went black, then sat on the Lost logo for about three minutes before going back to the clip show. It was like they just skipped the commercials.
> 
> Using Comcast cable in Atlanta.




Yes, the same thing happened here with Cox Kansas. Maybe they were sending out subliminal messages during that time.


----------



## Banshee16 (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> I think it was just Jin and Sun.  I didn't notice Sayid, but I could have missed him.




It was Sayid.  I definitely saw him.

The whole issue with the button though....what's with that?  it's supposed to dissipate this natural electromagnetic energy that gradually builds up.  Why?  How?  What happened in the old days, before computers, before the button was even created?  Why didn't the earth get blown up millions of years before by it?

Anyone notice Jack and Kate wink at each other before getting their heads covered?  Almost feels like they've got a plan.  Maybe they wanted to get caught, so they could figure out what is going on?

Banshee


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> The whole issue with the button though....what's with that?  it's supposed to dissipate this natural electromagnetic energy that gradually builds up.  Why?  How?  What happened in the old days, before computers, before the button was even created?  Why didn't the earth get blown up millions of years before by it?




That would be the fault of the ambiguous "accident" that occurred at some point.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> It was Sayid.  I definitely saw him.
> 
> The whole issue with the button though....what's with that?  it's supposed to dissipate this natural electromagnetic energy that gradually builds up.  Why?  How?  What happened in the old days, before computers, before the button was even created?  Why didn't the earth get blown up millions of years before by it?
> 
> ...



I'm full of theories tonight.  What if this was the "bermuda triangle or at least hte reasoning behind the bermuda triangle.  We dont hear about planes or ships going missing like they use to in that reigion.  Perhaps darma's the reason.  IN the 60s they went to the location, figured out how the magnet thing worked and attempted to build a device to control it.


----------



## sydbar (May 25, 2006)

On the local news here, a woman who is suppose to be  a writter for lost, gave a few tidbits.
 1- the polar bear might of been an experiment with animal reactions to severe climate change.

 2- Michaels backstory has alot of time incontinuitys, like talking to his lawyer after 9/11 in regards to the custody battle, but the world trade centers are still standing in the background.

For the life of me i can't remember what the third thing was, but the michaels backstory bit is the interesting bit, to me at least.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

sydbar said:
			
		

> On the local news here, a woman who is suppose to be  a writter for lost, gave a few tidbits.
> 1- the polar bear might of been an experiment with animal reactions to severe climate change.
> 
> 2- Michaels backstory has alot of time incontinuitys, like talking to his lawyer after 9/11 in regards to the custody battle, but the world trade centers are still standing in the background.
> ...



OH wow, this sounds really cool.  Is his custody really after 9/11.  What episode is that?


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Libby was in the same asylum that Hurley was in - the same asylum where Hurley got the "magic numbers" that would eventually lead him to be on Oceanic Flight 815, and end up stranded on the island.
> 
> Johnathan




Desmond asked Libby what her husband's name was (who passed away).  Remember what her answer was?  It was David.  Do you remember anyone else on the island, or in the same asylum who knew someone by the same name?


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Do you remember anyone else on the island, or in the same asylum who knew someone by the same name?




A certain hallicination


----------



## David Howery (May 25, 2006)

ok, so.... next season, they won't have to push the damn button anymore, right?  Cuz Desmond 'blew the dam'... and probably died.... pity, he was kinda cool.
We have a foot of a statue with four toes... that's just... bizarre... hard to imagine modern people building such a thing... hard to imagine ancient Polynesians building a Colossus of Rhodes too... and what's with the Stonehenge-like set of rocks?
How much you want to bet Michael ends up back on the island, regardless of what he does on the boat... when Hurley gets back, there'll be some fireworks...
Charlie and Claire getting frisky... danger Claire, danger!  Sleep with him and you'll die (judging from past experiences)!  And she's the cutest one left on the island.... of course, when she finds out that he was involved in Sawyer's plan with the whole fake kidnapping, she'll hate him again... and you know she'll find out...


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> It was Sayid.  I definitely saw him.
> 
> The whole issue with the button though....what's with that?  it's supposed to dissipate this natural electromagnetic energy that gradually builds up.  Why?  How?  What happened in the old days, before computers, before the button was even created?  Why didn't the earth get blown up millions of years before by it?
> 
> ...




My theory is that they built something around this electromagnet.  There was an incident, which caused the electromagnet to charge with power.  In order to discharge this power (before it gets to be too much) you have to punch in a code.  This discharges some of the electromagnetism harmlessly.  If you fail to push the button, the field will grow and grow, and get stronger and stronger (maybe sucking everything into it?).  There is a fail safe which will discharge all of the electromagnetism at once, so no need to push the button anymore once this is done.

So why not just do that to begin with?   I think the electromagnetism has something to do with the island's healing power.  It's best to keep it on so they can experiment with it.  Now that the electromagnetism is gone, perhaps Locke will begin to lose the feeling in his legs.  Perhaps Roses' cancer will come back...  Theory 2 is that, the electro-blast we see was so powerful, it permanently cured them (so we won't have to worry about Locke not being able to walk anymore eventually, or Rose dying eventually from the cancer).


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

David Howery said:
			
		

> ok, so.... next season, they won't have to push the damn button anymore, right?  Cuz Desmond 'blew the dam'... and probably died.... pity, he was kinda cool.
> We have a foot of a statue with four toes... that's just... bizarre... hard to imagine modern people building such a thing... hard to imagine ancient Polynesians building a Colossus of Rhodes too... and what's with the Stonehenge-like set of rocks?
> How much you want to bet Michael ends up back on the island, regardless of what he does on the boat... when Hurley gets back, there'll be some fireworks...
> Charlie and Claire getting frisky... danger Claire, danger!  Sleep with him and you'll die (judging from past experiences)!  And she's the cutest one left on the island.... of course, when she finds out that he was involved in Sawyer's plan with the whole fake kidnapping, she'll hate him again... and you know she'll find out...




I think Michael will feel guilty and go back to rescue his "friends"...  Besides, they left without Vincent!

Someone suggested maybe Alvar Hanso maybe had a birth defect and had 4 toes?  Perhaps built a statue of himself?

I don't think the fake kidnapping thing will come to light.  Just a feeling.  I'd be glad too.  There are some things that just should not ever be resolved.  Adds more realism to it.  Sometimes in life, there are things that aren't resolved...


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Dharm foundation canceled in 87

they have life extension projects

Hanso is out of Denmark

they really are setting up this website thing for the summer though

otherwise, not that informative


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Dharm foundation canceled in 87




Which I beleive is the year of the "incident"


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2006)

Closed Caption has "bird crawling 'Hurley'"

I had to check. I think they're toying with us.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Closed Caption has "bird crawling 'Hurley'"
> 
> I had to check. I think they're toying with us.




I read on a diff forum that in Season 1, he runs into another bird that does the same thing.  It was in one of the episodes where they go to the Black Rock for the TNT.


----------



## Wycen (May 25, 2006)

Ok, this is only the 4th and a half episode of Lost I've watched.  The 3rd and a half was the recap episode the hour before.

So, two things that popped into my mind.

They really stocked the hatch with enough paper for the printer to keep working for at least 3 years?  I go with 3 because I seem to recall one of the hatchies talking about waisting 3 years of his life.  I believe that was done to explain the plane crash.

2nd, why didn't the first massive release of electromagnetic energy, when the Kurgan was drunk or got killed, screw up all the electonics?  See question number 1.  Shouldn't the printouts stopped when the electronics got fried?  Will the electronics mysteriously work next season?


----------



## Darthjaye (May 25, 2006)

Of course, your all just assuming that because a hatch with the words "Quarantine" on it, means that it's the only hatch on the island with those words written on it that could have possibly been destroyed?     Wasn't Charlie fairly close to the hatch when it would have went off?   Wouldn't he have known it blew up? 

So it's possible this whole island is like the "Truman Show" now?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> On the producers' podcast (on abc.com) they're claiming that the Hanso Foundation is a real charity whose name they used and that they're in a ton of trouble now. Riiiiiiight.



They like to tease on the podcast.


----------



## majustismp15 (May 25, 2006)

Wycen said:
			
		

> Ok, this is only the 4th and a half episode of Lost I've watched.  The 3rd and a half was the recap episode the hour before.
> 
> So, two things that popped into my mind.
> 
> ...



I had to ask my physics professor about this as soon as I saw the computer in the hatch...

Aparently a magnetic field can be redirected if it is surrounded by a ferromagnetic material (ie iron, steel, nickel, cobalt, and some weird alloys). It works because the magnetic field would much rather go through the material than air (because it's the path of least resistance). Hence the geodesic dome surrounding all of the computer equipment made of (presumably) steel. 

I still don't know how things outside of the hatches are supposed to work: compasses for example...


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 25, 2006)

Was anyone else suprised how Kate just started shooting when she saw the others following them?  Also, how come they didn't even check the body of the one they shot?


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Of course, your all just assuming that because a hatch with the words "Quarantine" on it, means that it's the only hatch on the island with those words written on it that could have possibly been destroyed?     Wasn't Charlie fairly close to the hatch when it would have went off?   Wouldn't he have known it blew up?
> 
> So it's possible this whole island is like the "Truman Show" now?



I just found Charlie's behavior really odd when he came back.  I mean lock and ecko are gone and he's not even trying to search for them.  He just prances back and starts making love talk.  That doesnt make sense.  He acts like nothing serious has happened.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 25, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The foot is an enigma still waiting to be addressed. We'll probably find out Alvar Hanso only had four toes, so it's not a statue to an alien god, but of a . . . sandle-wearing Alvar Hanso.



Nope.  Four toes.....has to be Homer Simpson.


----------



## EricNoah (May 25, 2006)

There is still so much we don't know (by "we" I mean "I" -- maybe I missed answers to these questions along the way)... why is Walt special?  What are the numbers?  How does the island heal?  Who is communicating with the lostaways through their visions, hallucinations, etc.?   What are the "black smoke" monsters?  What about the polar bear?  Who exactly are the "others"? What is that four-toed statue?  

I agree that Charlie's behavior was really strange.  He didn't seem worried about them at all.  And he suddenly became a chick "magnet."


----------



## shaylon (May 25, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Why did the medical hatch get abandoned (along with the others).




I think this was done because they realized that the australian chick escaped and might be able to find it again and catch them unaware.



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on here?




Your guess is as good as mine.  Crothian's Care Bears theory warrants an investigation methinks!


----------



## EricNoah (May 25, 2006)

Wycen said:
			
		

> They really stocked the hatch with enough paper for the printer to keep working for at least 3 years?




Correct me if I'm wrong -- wasn't that printout generated at "The Pearl" and not "the Swan"?  And Locke had to tell the computer there to print out some records... He just grabbed whatever it printed out at that time.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 25, 2006)

The actress who played Penny, who was searching for Desmond. Was she Sonya Walger from "Mind of a Married MAn"? No info on her on IMDB.
Also how funny, Caleb from the OC is possibly behind the whole thing,as Charles Widmore.

Bastion


----------



## PK (May 25, 2006)

My guess on Desmond and the sailboat is that it is the electromagnetic field which drew him back to the island.  As he was leaving the island on a corse of 270 if the magnetic lines around the island are messed up "due west" could have curved back to the island.

This assumes overcast skies for all nine days of course.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 25, 2006)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> The actress who played Penny, who was searching for Desmond. Was she Sonya Walger from "Mind of a Married MAn"? No info on her on IMDB.
> Also how funny, Caleb from the OC is possibly behind the whole thing,as Charles Widmore.
> 
> Bastion




You know, I thought she looked familiar.  She almost reminded me of Minnie Driver (which I know it wasn't her).  But I think you might be right.

Also, I assume she had an English accent, right?  Do you remember if Mr. Widmore (her father) had one?  This would have been the older gentleman Desmond met in the car after he got out of prison.  Me thinks he didn't have an accent.  If this is the case, maybe they aren't that close or something...


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Do you remember if Mr. Widmore (her father) had one?  This would have been the older gentleman Desmond met in the car after he got out of prison.  Me thinks he didn't have an accent.  If this is the case, maybe they aren't that close or something...




I think he had scottish, or english accent when they first showed him, but it seemed it gradually disappered as he talked.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> I think it was just Jin and Sun.  I didn't notice Sayid, but I could have missed him.



There was a scene with all three on the boat


----------



## Rugger (May 25, 2006)

I'm starting to think that the mysterious "old" things (the Feet, the Black Rock) are just there to show that there is something unusual about this island, and that it has been for a long time...

RE: the button and electromagentics- I'm betting that the Hanso Foundation managed to somehow use the existing EM conditions of the island to hide it from outside eyes.  Otherwise, why the heck have a failsafe switch?  And the minute that it gets thrown, the island is found...

Damn this summer is gonna feel long....

-Matt


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 25, 2006)

One thing that really bothered me was why didn't the lostaways find Desmond's boat. From the flashback we know that the boat can't be more than 54 minutes along the coast since he saw it and made it back to push the button. We know that the boat was there the day the plane crashed since his being late with the button caused it. We know the boat was there the day the hatch was opened because Desmond fled to it. So why didn't the lostaways find it? The lostaways travels hours and hours into the hostile jungle to find things and explore but they don't travel 1 hour along the coast? Once more I am dumbfounded by the  lostaways stupidity. Also why didn't Rousseau find the boat? She has been wandering the Island for years and even if she didn't leave her area until the crash she has cetrtainly been scoping out the lostaways and thier area since they arrived.


----------



## RatPunk (May 25, 2006)

Wycen said:
			
		

> They really stocked the hatch with enough paper for the printer to keep working for at least 3 years?  I go with 3 because I seem to recall one of the hatchies talking about waisting 3 years of his life.  I believe that was done to explain the plane crash.
> 
> 2nd, why didn't the first massive release of electromagnetic energy, when the Kurgan was drunk or got killed, screw up all the electonics?  See question number 1.  Shouldn't the printouts stopped when the electronics got fried?  Will the electronics mysteriously work next season?




1. As Eric mentioned above, the print-out was from a different hatch. Plus, since you've only seen a couple of episodes, you've no doubt missed the one that showed that there are periodic supply drops made by air to the island.

2. Because Desmond managed to get the numbers entered before the really bad stuff started happening, just as he was finally able to get the computer to accept them after he caused the plane crash.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

OH my goodness.. did anyone watch it till the end of the credit.  Another plane went down!!!!!!! it was at the very end ofthe credits.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 25, 2006)

If Desmond caused the plane crash then all the backstory and why they were on the plane didn't matter (Unless we are looking at predestination or unchangeable fate) or if he didn't cause the plane to crash because the others arrainged for it and everyone to be onboard then his not pushing the button was an amazing coincedence.


----------



## Sir Brennen (May 25, 2006)

Random musings...

The leg - first thing I thought of was an illustration I once saw accompanying Shelley's poem *Ozymandias*. Sayid's comment about wondering where the rest of the statue is makes me think it might have been destroyed by the previous "incident". Perhaps it was made of ferrous stone and the rest of it was dragged far inland by the electomagnetic field. But why would Sayid find the four toes disconcerting? Other than to point it out to the audience as a potential clue?

Another thought that would explain both the missing statue and the Black Rock pirate ship stranded in the middle of the jungle - the island has been hit by one or more tidal waves in the past. If the ship were navigating by compass, all the magnetic field would have done was put it in proximity.

I definitely think Michael will hook-up with Penny for a rescue mission. And Penny's father - haven't we heard the name Whitmore before? 

Also, I _don't_ think Libby was a Dharma plant - she was probably in the psych ward for having a breakdown over the death of her husband. Her contact with Desmond might have made her a "target" for the Oceanic flight's passenger list.

The Others - if they're continuing the scientific experiments of Dharma, why is there a moral component attached? "We're the good guys."

Did Jack ever kill anybody? That's the link between Kate and Sawyer for being on the Others' list, but not Hurley, who was let go.



			
				BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> The actress who played Penny, who was searching for Desmond. Was she Sonya Walger from "Mind of a Married MAn"? No info on her on IMDB.



Check *here.*


----------



## Fast Learner (May 25, 2006)

I know I got this from somewhere reputable, maybe an official season 1 website or something, but we do know something about the _Black Rock_ already: it was captained by an earlier generation of Hanso, Alvar's dad or grandad or what have you. Then comes my speculation that the elder Hanso effectively "discovered" the island and eventually managed to escape, to pass it down through the family.

Wish I could remember the exact source of the _Black Rock_ being captained by a Hanso (it's been a year), but I'm certain it wasn't just some fan site.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Hey, did anyone hear me.  After the lost credits at the very end, when their showing the t14 rating, theres a plane crash.... a shuttle crashes in the water.  My friend from work tivosd it and he told me this morning.  I looked it up on EW and there is more chatter about the plane/shuttle that went down at the end.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 25, 2006)

That's B.S. If you try to post fake news, and no one buys it, it's bad form to keep hammering away with the lie.

*goes to make sure it's not true*


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 25, 2006)

If there is another plane crash because of not pushing buttons then that puts the coincedences of the lostaway truely in the coincidence catagory with the Hanso Foundation having nothing to do with getting them together at all. Unless what we have here then is massive amounts of phsycic ability and the study of it. We have now either gotten to the point of rediculousness in terms over everyone knowing each other previously and the innumerable coincedences or we have have massive physcic paranormal activity which can be used to explain anything. Either way I am losing faith in the show.

Another explanation for the plane crash is another reboot by JJ Abrams. The constant reboots is what made me stop watching Alias and I am seeing the patern here again. First season we have the lostaways vs. the Island. 2nd Season we have the Lostaways vs. the others and hatch life. Now it seems with season 3 we have ditched the hatch and the button and the numbers and thrown in new people as well as adding the seach from outside. I am now firmly of the opinion the JJ is great fror a season or two but doesn't know how to deal effectively with the long term.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

I'm not bs'n.  I'm going to have to get my coworkers tivo copy, but its there, at the end of the credits.  

Plus there are at least 5 people on Entertainment Weekly's forum whom saw it too.  We all can't be crazy. 

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commen.../commentary/content/0,9508,1197920___,00.html

DC-  Thu, May 25, 2006 at 10:08 AM EDT

Crashing shuttle - after the credits I believe there was a shot of a desolate tropical beach non-unlike Lost's. After a minute with that TV-14 rating up in the top corner, a space shuttle came crashing from orbit into the water. what's the deal with that? Is that part of the show


----------



## satori01 (May 25, 2006)

Very Intrestring Episode.  Couple of thoughts:

1) in the first flashback of Desmonds we hear his last name , "Hume" and see a pocket watch.  Clearly a refrence to the philosopher Hume.

2)Widomar is the name of the company on the ID card of the Real Henry Gale.  Also the Hanso advertisment said paid for by Widomar Corporation.  

3) Even though the Darma Initiative was supposedly closed down in 87,  the organization was still accepting new applicants into the 90's as our Spook friend (PVT Zim, the Korgan) was in Iraq during the first Gulf War.

4) The Elizabeth was registered out of Newport Beach, which means that Libby probably lived in the OC or in LA.

5) Given everything that transpired this episode, Michael was ordered to kill Ana Lucia.  "libby was an accident,"  "I wasnt thinking",  " I was surprised".  Michael said no such things about Ana Lucia.   I believe her death was ordered.

6) Eko's appology shows even more insight into the situation.  Eko has the highest wisdom score on the Island.

7) Plane crashed in 2004.  Which means Desmond got to the island 2001, which means Mr Spook was not on the island for very long.

8) Libby married to Hurley?  Total baseless speculation here, but if she was married to David, and David was in Hurley's head?
Hurley does have the money to buy a boat.  David could very well turn out to have been real.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 25, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I'm not bs'n.  I'm going to have to get my coworkers tivo copy, but its there, at the end of the credits.
> 
> Plus there are at least 5 people on Entertainment Weekly's forum whom saw it too.  We all can't be crazy.
> 
> ...




I really hope it is not a space shuttle. Those things have to come in at precise trajectories and facing the exact right direction or there won't be one anymore.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (May 25, 2006)

Satori01 said:
			
		

> 6) Eko's appology shows even more insight into the situation. Eko has the highest wisdom score on the Island.




Dang! I need to stat him up again!


----------



## EricNoah (May 25, 2006)

We watched from the end of the program (Penny on the phone) up through the start of our local news, and I did not see a shuttle crash.


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> We watched from the end of the program (Penny on the phone) up through the start of our local news, and I did not see a shuttle crash.



I thought I did too.. I'm wondering if the people at Lost only aired it in parts of the country, or only aired it for Tivo watchers.  It just seems wierd.  

This doesnt make a hill of sense.  People in different areas are reporting seeing the plane, others aren't.  This sounds like something Lost would pull.


----------



## eris404 (May 25, 2006)

grrr- tried to post this earlier but had a connection foul up. Forgive me if this shows up twice.

I think (as some other do) that some of the people on the island are psychics or have special powers. I think one of the reasons the others wanted Walt is because he can bilocate, which is the reason why Shannon saw him in the jungle when he was still a captive. Remember what Klugh said, "Has he ever been seen in more than one place?" or something like that.

I suspect that Dave is not a figment of Hurley's mind, but is a ghost, specifically the ghost of Libby's husband, who was actually haunting Libby, but was hanging out with Hurley because he was the only one who could see him. What I'm not sure about is if that is true, why the others would let him go if they were studying psychics.

I think the statue is of an "Atlantean" hero or god. I think it would be interesting to figure out where the healer in Australia was specifically, because it could either be on the same ley line as the island or perhaps the two were parts of the same area thousands of years ago. I think that the Hansos found the electromagnetism of the island, perhaps that was ancient Atlantean technology, tried to harness, but couldn't and had to build the containment system.

I think this also explains the black cloud Eko saw in one episode  - I think it was made of metal particles that were being drawn to the magnet when the energy was being built up.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 25, 2006)

What if Libbt's husband Dave was Hurley's split personality. It explains why Hurley is in an insane assylum. Explains why Libby is rich. And as for her saying her husband is dead, Hurley was released form the assylum so his split personality could have been cured, hence killing Dave. The reason Libby was "following" Hurley is because he is her husband physicaly, just not mentally. That would also cover why Hurley could not shake the feeling that her knew her from somewhere


----------



## Steverooo (May 25, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> That reminds me, did anyone else get about 3 minutes of dead air during the clip show? About 10 minutes in, when it should have been going to commercial, the screen went black, then sat on the Lost logo for about three minutes before going back to the clip show. It was like they just skipped the commercials.
> 
> Using Comcast cable in Atlanta.




Yes, on broadcast network TV.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 25, 2006)

According to his morning's New York Times, the actor who plays "Henry Gale" will be a regular next season (credit in the opening regulars). Whoa.


----------



## WizarDru (May 25, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> That's B.S. If you try to post fake news, and no one buys it, it's bad form to keep hammering away with the lie.
> 
> *goes to make sure it's not true*





It's not bs. We were watching after the credits too. They cut to a scene of the beach, and the pieces started hitting th water, followed by what looked like either the tail section of a plane or a shuttle.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> According to his morning's New York Times, the actor who plays "Henry Gale" will be a regular next season (credit in the opening regulars). Whoa.




That's a shame, I don't like the character and think the actor isn't soing a great job either.  It's one of the few low points of the show for me.


----------



## Darthjaye (May 25, 2006)

I recommend that if anyone who does have this phantom ending with the second plane/shuttle crashing on their Tivo or DVR type device should find a way to post it ASAP if it exists.   I suspect however that none of the people who say they have seen it will in fact post such a thing.   My own DVR showed nothing of the kind however.    It went from Penny's reaction to the call to the Lost title, then credits rolling on a bar at the bottom with local channel info and rolled right into local news.   If they did cut it, they'd get serious fan backlash.

I did finally go to the "Hanso" site and was amused by the jobs listed.


----------



## Darthjaye (May 25, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What if Libbt's husband Dave was Hurley's split personality. It explains why Hurley is in an insane assylum. Explains why Libby is rich. And as for her saying her husband is dead, Hurley was released form the assylum so his split personality could have been cured, hence killing Dave. The reason Libby was "following" Hurley is because he is her husband physicaly, just not mentally. That would also cover why Hurley could not shake the feeling that her knew her from somewhere




Man would she and he have to both been (in his case still be) seriously crazy for this to work.   But it is a cool scenario.


----------



## Banshee16 (May 25, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> My theory is that they built something around this electromagnet.  There was an incident, which caused the electromagnet to charge with power.  In order to discharge this power (before it gets to be too much) you have to punch in a code.  This discharges some of the electromagnetism harmlessly.  If you fail to push the button, the field will grow and grow, and get stronger and stronger (maybe sucking everything into it?).  There is a fail safe which will discharge all of the electromagnetism at once, so no need to push the button anymore once this is done.
> 
> So why not just do that to begin with?   I think the electromagnetism has something to do with the island's healing power.  It's best to keep it on so they can experiment with it.  Now that the electromagnetism is gone, perhaps Locke will begin to lose the feeling in his legs.  Perhaps Roses' cancer will come back...  Theory 2 is that, the electro-blast we see was so powerful, it permanently cured them (so we won't have to worry about Locke not being able to walk anymore eventually, or Rose dying eventually from the cancer).




Locke may have difficulty healing if he's dead .  But no body has been shown yet, so it's possible he's not actually dead.  They have to be careful though....if he *is* dead, that'll mean they've killed 5 characters in the last few episodes, and 6 this season.  And they've lost 2 who got away by boat, and 3 have been captured......they're going to be running out of castaways pretty soon at this rate.

Banshee


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Anyone notice Jack and Kate wink at each other before getting their heads covered?  Almost feels like they've got a plan.  Maybe they wanted to get caught, so they could figure out what is going on?




I think it's almost a guarantee that their getting captured was part of Jack's plan- remember his story to the others about not bringing them out without one. The implication, of course, was that his plan was the Sayid thing, but either he planned for that (what is he, Batman?) or else he and the others came up with a contingency plan once the truth about Michael's betrayal came out. IIRC, either he or someone else also said something about finally wanting to get to the bottom of the mystery of the Others.

How he knew that the Others weren't going to kill them, of course, is suspect- because I have a feeling that probably would have foiled any possible plans he could have made. We'll see.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 25, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What if Libbt's husband Dave was Hurley's split personality. It explains why Hurley is in an insane assylum. Explains why Libby is rich. And as for her saying her husband is dead, Hurley was released form the assylum so his split personality could have been cured, hence killing Dave. The reason Libby was "following" Hurley is because he is her husband physicaly, just not mentally. That would also cover why Hurley could not shake the feeling that her knew her from somewhere




I like this theory, but the timeline is messed up. I think Hurley just won the millions and went to Australia to inquire about the origins of the numbers when he crashed. Before that he was working at a fried chkn joint and never mentioned being married.


Bastion


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> One thing that really bothered me was why didn't the lostaways find Desmond's boat.




Maybe Desmond hid it, so no one else could find it?


----------



## Banshee16 (May 25, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> OH my goodness.. did anyone watch it till the end of the credit.  Another plane went down!!!!!!! it was at the very end ofthe credits.




What!??

Another plane?  Starchoice cut to another program before the credits went out, I think.  I certainly didn't see it.  Did see the guys in Siberia or wherever..

Banshee


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I definitely think Michael will hook-up with Penny for a rescue mission. And Penny's father - haven't we heard the name Whitmore before?




The Widmore Industries logo was featured in the most recent Charlie episode, in one of the scenes. I don't recall any other mentions of Widmore aside from that- maybe on some of the Hanso websites?

[QUOTEAlso, I _don't_ think Libby was a Dharma plant - she was probably in the psych ward for having a breakdown over the death of her husband. Her contact with Desmond might have made her a "target" for the Oceanic flight's passenger list.[/QUOTE]

Or after he disappeared with her boat- she could have had a breakdown having Lost (small pun) the one thing that reminded her of her husband, or in feeling responsible for Desmond's death/disappearance.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

Regarding the people who detected the magnetic anomaly- my friend pointed out that a) they were seemingly in some polar climate, and b) we have seen polar bears on the island- not lately, but in season 1.

Maybe the Island is some sort of climatological anomaly in the antarctic circle?


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> I recommend that if anyone who does have this phantom ending with the second plane/shuttle crashing on their Tivo or DVR type device should find a way to post it ASAP if it exists.   I suspect however that none of the people who say they have seen it will in fact post such a thing.   My own DVR showed nothing of the kind however.    It went from Penny's reaction to the call to the Lost title, then credits rolling on a bar at the bottom with local channel info and rolled right into local news.   If they did cut it, they'd get serious fan backlash.
> 
> I did finally go to the "Hanso" site and was amused by the jobs listed.



It's got to be on the internet somewhere.  I think it was a selective thing where only certian broadcasts or households got it.  I've checked aother forum and there is one or two whom saw the ending. I think its safeto say that there's an ending out there with a plane crash.  We come in here week after week, why would we lie? It's almost kinda of offensive to imply that.


----------



## Steverooo (May 25, 2006)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> It's not bs. We were watching after the credits too. They cut to a scene of the beach, and the pieces started hitting th water, followed by what looked like either the tail section of a plane or a shuttle.




It's not BS.  I didn't see any shuttle (but then, I am legally blind, so sometime I miss stuff), but I did see something that looked like the tail section of an aircraft (not a shuttle) fall out of the sky and land on the beach, and it clearly had serial numbers on it )beginning with a "C", IIRC).  I couldn't tellya where, in the episode it occurred, but I thought it was before Charlie & Claire getting back together...

Anyway, I saw a silvery tail-end almost nail some nameless Losties, and thought "Wow!  Another plane got sucked in!"


----------



## EricNoah (May 25, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> It's not BS.  I didn't see any shuttle (but then, I am legally blind, so sometime I miss stuff), but I did see something that looked like the tail section of an aircraft (not a shuttle) fall out of the sky and land on the beach, and it clearly had serial numbers on it )beginning with a "C", IIRC).  I couldn't tellya where, in the episode it occurred, but I thought it was before Charlie & Claire getting back together...
> 
> Anyway, I saw a silvery tail-end almost nail some nameless Losties, and thought "Wow!  Another plane got sucked in!"




Oh if it happened before Charlie and Clare on the beach, that was the hatch cover, the one with the word Quarantine stenciled on it.


----------



## WizarDru (May 25, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> What!??
> 
> Another plane?  Starchoice cut to another program before the credits went out, I think.  I certainly didn't see it.  Did see the guys in Siberia or wherever..




It took us by suprise, as well.  The credits were rolling, with an odd message about news and such coming up....and then a shot of a beach on the island (which I assumed was a commercial)...and then suddenly the tail section of a plane comes flying down to smash into the surf, just like the tailies.  At first I thought it was a space shuttle from it's angle of approach and shape.

We rewound on the DVR to watch it again, to make sure of what we'd seen.  Unfortunately, Lost Media only has half the episode up in screenshots, or I'd link to it.  I think a LOT of people were blindsided by it.  I can't imagine SOMEONE didn't catch it.  If I don't see it, I'll bring it up on the DVR and take somes photo of it to show.


----------



## Steverooo (May 25, 2006)

*Vague Recollections...*

Originally, we learned that Oceanic flight 815 went down about an hour out of Fiji, between Sydney, Australia, and Los Angeles, California, USA.  That tends to put the island somewhere in the South Atlantic... (right?)  In the "review" show, someone said they were in a race across the Pacific (Gale?  Wrong ocean!), Desmond was on a race (around the world?), and the girl told him that her husband wanted to sail their boat to the Mediterranean.  Meanwhile, the MA (Magnetic Anomoly) is detected in an (Ant-)Arctic clime...

Okay, that narrows it down to... just about anywhere!  

Goodwin = Good One?

Gale is just a big blow-hard!    

"The Good Guys" seem to want killers, alright!  Jack is probably Ex-Military or CIA, etc.  Why didn't they want Sayid, though?  Hurley didn't even want a gun, and didn't attack Michael, even when provoked.  HE'S NO FUN!  

So... what are they doing with psychic kids (Alex?) & killers?

Does Michael even have Walt?!?  If the kid can bilocate, what he has may not be Walt!...

We don't know that the hatch has been destroyed, nor that anyone's dead.  Yes, we saw a big flash of light, but no explosion, no mushroom cloud, and CERTAINLY no bodies.  Can magnetism kill?  Maybe (Magneto in X-Men II), but I doubt it.  Neither is it necessarily an EMP that destroys electronics...  The boat's ignition seemed to work just fine!  Next season (probably episode 2) will tell us, but I see no reason to even suspect that Eko and/or Locke are dead.  Even Desmond, unless that key explodiated sump'n (and I see no reason to believe that, either).

What's going on?  Carebear research into the Fundamental Substructure is as good a guess as any (although, if so, I HATE Carebears)!


----------



## Fast Learner (May 25, 2006)

Last episode we learned of Miss Klugh, but this episode we learn of Miss Dee Klugh.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (May 25, 2006)

They (the show producers) need to kill more characters.



			
				Darthjaye said:
			
		

> So it's possible this whole island is like the "Truman Show" now?




That has more or less been my theory all along.

And do we *know* Kelvin is dead? By the way, a temperature given in kelvins, without further qualification, is measured with respect to absolute zero, where molecular motion stops. Further, William Thomson, 1st Baron Kelvin, was an Irish-Scottish mathematical physicist and engineer, an outstanding leader in the physical sciences of the 19th century. He did important work in the mathematical analysis of electricity and thermodynamics, and did much to unify the emerging discipline of physics in its modern form.

I wonder if that (mathematical analysis of electricity and thermodynamics) has anything to do with his work on the island....   



			
				Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Did Jack ever kill anybody?




Jack euthanized U.S. Marshal Edward Mars in _Pilot, pt II._


----------



## Steverooo (May 25, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> And do we *know* Kelvin is dead?




We do, unless Desmond is a liar.  He said he only had so many minutes to bury him...  Of course, this is TV, so he could have "recovered", and pulled himself out of the shallow grave, but Desmond had the time to "confirm his kill", so that's pretty unlikely, even on TV.

No, he killed him, and took his stuff!


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 25, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> *Originally, we learned that Oceanic flight 815 went down about an hour out of Fiji, between Sydney, Australia, and Los Angeles, California, USA.  That tends to put the island somewhere in the South Atlantic... (right?) * In the "review" show, someone said they were in a race across the Pacific (Gale?  Wrong ocean!),




No actually that would put you in the south Pacific


----------



## Steverooo (May 25, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> If Desmond caused the plane crash then all the backstory and why they were on the plane didn't matter (Unless we are looking at predestination or unchangeable fate) or if he didn't cause the plane to crash because the others arrainged for it and everyone to be onboard then his not pushing the button was an amazing coincedence.




That's one thing that really bothered me about this episode...  We were SUPPOSED to learn why everyone was on the plane, and we didn't!  All we learned was why the plane crashed.  Not why they were selected.  Maybe Episode One, next season...?


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 25, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Man would she and he have to both been (in his case still be) seriously crazy for this to work.   But it is a cool scenario.




She is just crazy in love    and commited herself to be near her husband, and he just has 2 personalities, not all _that_ crazy


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 25, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> That's one thing that really bothered me about this episode...  We were SUPPOSED to learn why everyone was on the plane, and we didn't!  All we learned was why the plane crashed.  Not why they were selected.  Maybe Episode One, next season...?



 I never heard that promo. I always heard you find out why the plane crashed, not why they were on the plane.


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (May 25, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> I recommend that if anyone who does have this phantom ending with the second plane/shuttle crashing on their Tivo or DVR type device should find a way to post it ASAP if it exists.   I suspect however that none of the people who say they have seen it will in fact post such a thing.   My own DVR showed nothing of the kind however.    It went from Penny's reaction to the call to the Lost title, then credits rolling on a bar at the bottom with local channel info and rolled right into local news.   If they did cut it, they'd get serious fan backlash.
> 
> I did finally go to the "Hanso" site and was amused by the jobs listed.




If our DVR didn't stop recording right before it (meaning the credits ran late, after the 11pm end time), I'd be happy to post it. We weren't expecting anything like that to appear. I do wish you might be a little less rude and not assume we are all lying about it.

Valanthe the Sleepless


----------



## Cor Azer (May 25, 2006)

I never saw the (supposed?) debris fall after the last shot of Penny, but it seems kind of odd to me to have two major surprise scenes at the end of the episode.

As for the Widmore name, it also features in the tie-in novel Bad Twin by Gary Troup. I'm not far into the novel yet, but it has been mentioned that the Widmores have some projects on the go with the Hanso Foundation. Now, there's obviously going to be some differences between the novel and the show, but I'm sure that some of the novel's info will be used on the show, otherwise why introduce it?


----------



## Fast Learner (May 25, 2006)

Why would there be differences between the novel and the show? They're written by the same people.


----------



## KaosDevice (May 25, 2006)

Rats, didn't see any end of the episode crash, that would have been groovy too. :/

The things I found most interesting in this episode were that they finally gave an exact date (September in 04) which blows a lot of theories out of the water. They also suggested that the island is still somehow connected to the rest of the world. Which blows some OTHER theories out of the water. I have to admit being a little bummed that the button actually was for something, I was really hoping it was just some big psychological mind job. I did like that whole field full of reports from the Pearl hatch just laying in a pile. The Dharma Initiative doesn't look too eco-friendly do they?

I think it is safe to say the DI is still got things running on the island. Why would there be food drops otherwise. What just happened when the Swan hatch pulsed could change all that. They may just want to ditch the whole place now.

And I've gone from just passively disliking Michael to actively hating him. That's the way to rais a son? Show him that it is ok to kill your friends and the people that help you in order to accomplish your goal, what ever it is? He's really shown himself to be a pretty dispicabale character.

I agree with some of the sentiment of some of the others who have posted on here, it's going to be a long wait for Season Three.


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 25, 2006)

I just re-watched my DVR of the finale, and mine did not have a plane crash at the end.  As the credits rolled at the bottom of the screen, there was a promo for "The One", an "Idol" style show from ABC, then the local news promo which lasted until after the credits ended.

Is it possible that the plane crash scene was one of those "extended" scenes over which local affiliates sometimes broadcast local content?  You know, sometimes a local commercial will end, and you will see the very end of something else before they return to a show.  Am I making any sense here?


----------



## RatPunk (May 25, 2006)

The description given above sounds exactly like the crash of the tail section to me, so until I see proof otherwise, I think it was just a snippet of that scene caught by some of the network affiliates.

I know I sure as heck didn't see it and there aren't any pictures of it over on Lost-Media's extensive phot galleries that I could find. And surely if it were real, SOMEONE would have posted it over there by now...


----------



## WizarDru (May 25, 2006)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Rats, didn't see any end of the episode crash, that would have been groovy too. :/




Frankly I'm stunned that so few people caught it...but then I'dve missed it if I hadn't been lazy in changing the channel.  I saw it mentioned only once over on tv.com, and no one commented on it after.  Once the post-episode hullaballo calms down, sites like Lost Media should probably have a screencap of it.  Lostmedia currently only has 500 photos that only go as far as Eko running to the beach to get Charlie.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 25, 2006)

Better. Not stupendous, but better. No question, my favorite part of the episode was seeing the giant 4-toed statue. Way, way cool.

It was also nice that we got some confirmations - that indeed there was a major electromagnetic source that was somehow important; and that the Others do have some pretty good infrastructure on their side of the island (that was a nice looking dock structure they had there). Interesting to see that the Pearl station was indeed the psychological experiment (the pneumatic tube to nowhere!).

I don't believe that anyone died over at the Swan - I think the piece of hatch landing near the beach was thrown/pushed by the magnet when the failsafe was activated. And there was no big kaboom. As well, I am definitely curious as to what the "incident" was.

The stupidity of the Lostaways still bothers me, though. Not finding Desmond's sailboat (even though it was less than an hour away - I don't buy any "hiding it" explanation, as the Lostaways have clearly found small hidden things all over the place. Whatever). And, like I said way back in Season 1: for all the Lostaways know, there could be a resort over on the other side of the island...



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Crashing shuttle - after the credits I believe there was a shot of a desolate tropical beach non-unlike Lost's. After a minute with that TV-14 rating up in the top corner, a space shuttle came crashing from orbit into the water. what's the deal with that? Is that part of the show



I didn't see it either during or at the end of the episode (my station went straight to the news), but I actually did see this scene shown in some Lost previews during the plast week (on the Canadian network). It did indeed look like a space shuttle. Weird.



			
				Darthjaye said:
			
		

> I recommend that if anyone who does have this phantom ending with the second plane/shuttle crashing on their Tivo or DVR type device should find a way to post it ASAP if it exists. I suspect however that none of the people who say they have seen it will in fact post such a thing.



You seem to be on a roll here in the Media Lounge forum.


----------



## Gansk (May 25, 2006)

When the four were captured by the others, they were a few shots of a girl with black curly hair. Is that Rousseau's daughter? I bet she helps them escape the Other's compound next season. 

Libby was driven crazy by that Widmore guy, who probably went on the rampage after finding out that Penelope met with Desmond. He is also behind Desmond landing on the island, and using the Others to trick him into staying in the hatch for three years.


----------



## Gansk (May 25, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> The stupidity of the Lostaways still bothers me, though. Not finding Desmond's sailboat (even though it was less than an hour away - I don't buy any "hiding it" explanation, as the Lostaways have clearly found small hidden things all over the place. Whatever). And, like I said way back in Season 1: for all the Lostaways know, there could be a resort over on the other side of the island...




The rocky terrain where Desmond killed Kelvin looked new to me, and it has to be less than an hour away from the hatch, not the shore where the plane crashed. It could be on the Other's side of the island. That still is not an excuse as to why they didn't scout it out.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Jack euthanized U.S. Marshal Edward Mars in _Pilot, pt II._




He also let Boone die, though a) it's questionable whether he could have saved him, and b) letting him die and killing him are two different things.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 25, 2006)

Hey maybe that giant statue was what ripped the airline pilot out of the cockpit in the 1st episode ,and rattled the trees and made that screaming noise.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> We do, unless Desmond is a liar.  He said he only had so many minutes to bury him...




Actually, that was Kelvin who said he only had so many minutes to bury his partner (who, IIRC, he said was the guy in the tape. Dr. Candle. At least, that's the inference I made.)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I have to admit being a little bummed that the button actually was for something, I was really hoping it was just some big psychological mind job. I did like that whole field full of reports from the Pearl hatch just laying in a pile. The Dharma Initiative doesn't look too eco-friendly do they?




Not to mention that it doesn't look as if they really care about what the people in 'the Pearl' are observing and/or doing. If someone was supposed to have been picking up those reports, they haven't done so in a long time. My bet is that they've never bothered to read them at all.

Which, of course, leads to the question of what the heck 'the Pearl' is supposed to exist for in the first place.



> I think it is safe to say the DI is still got things running on the island. Why would there be food drops otherwise. What just happened when the Swan hatch pulsed could change all that. They may just want to ditch the whole place now.




Yes and no. Again, none of the notebooks have been picked up in a long time, if at all. Why are they still doing food drops and not collecting the observations? My guess would be that the only interest Dharma has in the island anymore is to make sure the button keeps getting pressed. They have probably abandoned absolutely everything else, and just drop the food down there to make sure the people pushing the button don't die off.

The implications of this theory are that a) the Others may not be connected to Dharma at all (like many people, myself included, have previously assumed), and b) someone must be making efforts to ensure that there is a steady stock of people to come and replace the button pushers on the island- maybe Widmore Industries has been contracted out for this purpose? (Hence, as someone else suggested, the "boat race")



> And I've gone from just passively disliking Michael to actively hating him. That's the way to rais a son? Show him that it is ok to kill your friends and the people that help you in order to accomplish your goal, what ever it is? He's really shown himself to be a pretty dispicabale character.




I agree. I actually kind of liked him before the whole shooting incident, and all last night just found myself hoping that Hurley had secretly hidden a gun and was going to shoot him, or that the Others would blow up the boat, thus getting rid of two problems (the non-compliant Walt and the "evil" Michael).

Which leads me to ask the biggest question that the producers of Lost did not answer, and that no one has yet found the courage to ask, but that I know is weighing heavily on us all:

What is going to become of Vincent?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 25, 2006)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> I like this theory, but the timeline is messed up. I think Hurley just won the millions and went to Australia to inquire about the origins of the numbers when he crashed. Before that he was working at a fried chkn joint and never mentioned being married.
> 
> 
> Bastion



Unless we just saw what Hurley believes to be true. But I'd say that this would be a very bad twist, since it would make any guessing pointless, since we will never know which "memories" are true, which are made up and which are just the result of a characters madness.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> And, like I said way back in Season 1: for all the Lostaways know, there could be a resort over on the other side of the island...




*The Lost Series Finale!*

At last, the castaways are rescued!

Hurley's curse is ended!

Jack is reunited with his father!

Sawyer confronts the man who ruined his life!

All your questions are answered!

*(Special guest star: Ricardo Montalban)*​


----------



## Arnwyn (May 25, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> (who, IIRC, he said was the guy in the tape. Dr. Candle. At least, that's the inference I made.)



I don't think so. Kelvin's partner was a "J Razinski" (spelling). I don't think that's the same guy as in the tape.



> (Special guest star: Ricardo Montalban)



SOLD!


----------



## KaosDevice (May 25, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Which leads me to ask the biggest question that the producers of Lost did not answer, and that no one has yet found the courage to ask, but that I know is weighing heavily on us all:
> 
> What is going to become of Vincent?




Awwww....pooor Vincent. I hand't thought of that. 

Over at SciFi the producers were talking some about Season 3 (more romance!) and other actually semi-spoilery stuff (consider yourself warned)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=1&id=36305


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Originally, we learned that Oceanic flight 815 went down about an hour out of Fiji, between Sydney, Australia, and Los Angeles, California, USA.  That tends to put the island somewhere in the South Atlantic... (right?)



No. One flies across the south Pacific from Sydney to Los Angeles. Australia is located in the Pacific and Los Angeles is on the Pacific coast of the United States.



> In the "review" show, someone said they were in a race across the Pacific (Gale?  Wrong ocean!)



No, Steve, wrong ocean.


----------



## RatPunk (May 25, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> *(Special guest star: Ricardo Montalban)*[/SIZE][/CENTER]




That would actually rock, in its own peculiar way...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Jack is reunited with his father!



So Jack dies?

I think the link between the folks picked by the Others are that they've all seen inexplicable things on the island. (Yes, that leaves out Charlie, Locke and Ecko, who've also seen the inexplicable.) Dave, Jack's father and the mysterious black horse have appeared to the four whom the Others asked for.

And yeah, Walt seems to be pretty clearly psychic and there are hints that Hurley is as well. I imagine that's the deal with Aaron as well.

Lost: Secretly Cowritten By Stephen King


----------



## RatPunk (May 25, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commen.../commentary/content/0,9508,1197920___,00.html




Ok, I just went through the last hour and a half's worth of discussions (11 pages) at the above quoted link and NOBODY mentioned anything about another airplane crash after the credits. Not one word in almost 200 posts.

Plus, I've looked at both of my copies of the episode (one on tape and one downloaded) and there's nothing there.


----------



## Geoff (May 25, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> The rocky terrain where Desmond killed Kelvin looked new to me, and it has to be less than an hour away from the hatch, not the shore where the plane crashed. It could be on the Other's side of the island. That still is not an excuse as to why they didn't scout it out.




It could be a bit more than an hour assuming a slower pace getting to the boat and then Desmond high-tailing it back to the bunker.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (May 25, 2006)

I'm going with this theory: That the island was Atlantis millenia ago, occupied by very intelligent 4-digited humans.

The people at the Dharma Initiative found the place and originally used it as a technological and medical research site.

They tap the EM phenomenon for power but they foul something up and the "incident" occurs forcing them to rely on a manually operated computer program, with a fail-safe mechanism that will destroy the phemonenon if things get worse.

(Possibly something similar caused Atlantis to sink, then re-emerge centuries later - surprising many people on a boat called "Black Rock".)

The Others are remnants of the research team that stuck around to prevent even worse disasters, even though they have no funding beyond parachuted supplies.

The island is in the South Pacific, near Antarctica, but it doesn't suffer from the arctic-climate because of the "specialness" of the island, possibly volcanic in nature. This fits with the polar-bear existance (I'm waiting for penguins now), and the Russian fellows at the end of the episode are in a research station on Antarctica relatively near the island.

But then again, I've had theories before that were shot out of the water.

And Locke isn't dead, yet.
He hasn't had the flash-back episode where he gets paralyzed.
And my bet for that episode: It will revolve around how his father screwed him yet again, and the thugs that were after his father shoot him for his aid in taking their money.


----------



## WizarDru (May 26, 2006)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> Ok, I just went through the last hour and a half's worth of discussions (11 pages) at the above quoted link and NOBODY mentioned anything about another airplane crash after the credits. Not one word in almost 200 posts.
> 
> Plus, I've looked at both of my copies of the episode (one on tape and one downloaded) and there's nothing there.




I'm not entirely sure why you're convinced that we're attempting to lie to you.  

I found one person posting about it on tv.com's forums on page 13.  That said, I have two tivos and one comcast DVR, and I've now figured out what happened: the affiliate screwed up on the HD feed.  The crash sequence we saw was the tail plane crashing, probably on an accidental rerun on from the HDTV feed.  My SDTV copies have several seconds of black screen after the credits...which coincides with when my wife and I saw the tail crash on the big TVs over the Comcast DVR.  That would explain why so few people saw it.

My suspicion is that ABC accidentally restarted one of the clip shows by accident.  Did the clip show start with the tail crash?   Since I have the TiVos set to record a couple of minutes in either direction (due to ABCs attempts to defeat TiVo in the past) I caught the black screen whereas the Comcast box cut out at exactly 11, missing it.


----------



## DonTadow (May 26, 2006)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> Ok, I just went through the last hour and a half's worth of discussions (11 pages) at the above quoted link and NOBODY mentioned anything about another airplane crash after the credits. Not one word in almost 200 posts.
> 
> Plus, I've looked at both of my copies of the episode (one on tape and one downloaded) and there's nothing there.



The quite i inputed is from someone who posted from 930 to 10 
I also found someone else whom saw it.  They said it looked like a capsule of some kind.  LInding proof that it might be sometype of satelite or space capsul


----------



## RatPunk (May 26, 2006)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure why you're convinced that we're attempting to lie to you.



I never accused anyone of lying. I was merely saying that it was likely a misinterpretation of what was being seen based on the fact that only a relative handful of people saw it. If it were truly something done by the Lost creators, it would certainly have been more widely witnessed and definately more widely discussed by people afterwards. As is, this is the only place I've seen it even mentioned.



			
				WizarDru said:
			
		

> I found one person posting about it on tv.com's forums on page 13.  That said, I have two tivos and one comcast DVR, and I've now figured out what happened: the affiliate screwed up on the HD feed.  The crash sequence we saw was the tail plane crashing, probably on an accidental rerun on from the HDTV feed.  My SDTV copies have several seconds of black screen after the credits...which coincides with when my wife and I saw the tail crash on the big TVs over the Comcast DVR.  That would explain why so few people saw it.
> 
> My suspicion is that ABC accidentally restarted one of the clip shows by accident.  Did the clip show start with the tail crash?   Since I have the TiVos set to record a couple of minutes in either direction (due to ABCs attempts to defeat TiVo in the past) I caught the black screen whereas the Comcast box cut out at exactly 11, missing it.



And this is pretty much exactly what I said was probably the case in post 124 above. And, though I don't have the episode available to back it up, I believe the clip show seen before the finale starts off with the tail section hitting the water.


----------



## CrusaderX (May 26, 2006)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> And, though I don't have the episode available to back it up, I believe the clip show seen before the finale starts off with the tail section hitting the water.




Yes, it does.  The "shuttle crash" scene sounds exactly like the tail crash scene.  I'll assume they're the same thing, until we get more proof that says otherwise.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> The island is in the South Pacific, near Antarctica, but it doesn't suffer from the arctic-climate because of the "specialness" of the island, possibly volcanic in nature. This fits with the polar-bear existance (I'm waiting for penguins now), and the Russian fellows at the end of the episode are in a research station on Antarctica relatively near the island.




The the people on the frozen wastelan were speaking Portuguese or Brazilian.

Also the Pilot said in the first season, they traveled north northeast from Sidney to LA then headed in a westerly direction towards Fiji.

This episode Desmond said Fiji should be a weeks sailing west from the island. 

The island is nowhere near the arctic or antarctic.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2006)

I kind of like the Atlantis-type island theory.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2006)

I just watched the episode over at ABC.com and nothing was shown after the credits. The clip ends after the "Bad Robot" slogon


----------



## Wycen (May 26, 2006)

I was pissed at work today so I goofed off more than normal, as of about 3pm today I had dug through about 20 pages of posts here: http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=265286&page=28 and having read now up to page 28, I didn't see a single person mention seeing a second crash after the credits.  Sounds like it was the HD glitch someone mentioned above.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 26, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> The the people on the frozen wastelan were speaking Portuguese or Brazilian... The island is nowhere near the arctic or antarctic.




I've seen where someone confirmed it was Brazilian. Could it be that the island is somewhere off the coast of South America- near to the Drake Passage? That region can get pretty darn frozen at particular times of the year. Even if the investigators weren't in the Arctic, they could be in Patagonia.

(Of course, that still doesn't really help explain the polar bears, unless one assumes they were transplanted to a "similar" climate to the arctic north).


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 26, 2006)

One thing I noted, on the whole faith/science thing... Eko said the magic words, kinda: "Don't tell me what I can do," which is a slight variation on "Don't tell me what I can't do."  Anyone have closed-captioning that can check that quote?  I mean, only Locke and Jack have said it, and they're the two that have the faith thing going on.

Also, anyone think Gale looked kinda pissed when he saw the EM explosion?

I hope the third season brings together the mystery and the characterization better.  This season felt really disjointed... there were a couple of good episodes, but otherwise it just seemed like the writing was too focused on the mystery and not enough on the characters who are part of it.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 26, 2006)

Wycen said:
			
		

> I was pissed at work today so I goofed off more than normal, as of about 3pm today I had dug through about 20 pages of posts here: http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=265286&page=28 and having read now up to page 28, I didn't see a single person mention seeing a second crash after the credits.  Sounds like it was the HD glitch someone mentioned above.




Check out here http://lost-forum.com/showthread.php?t=40968
You may need to register to read it...

Anyway...  The "supposed" and mysterious plane crash scene that only a handful of people saw...

1) Those who saw it here, are you in the Philly area by any chance?  Or in PA?  Apparenlty this only/mostly happened with people in that area.

2) What happened was a "glitch" or what have you,  The TV station didn't air the news in time, so they started to re-show the Reckoning episode, which opens with the Tailes plane crash.  If you watch this scene, and you watch the "mystery" scene that happened at the end of the finale (for those that managed to tape it), you will see they are the same exact scene.

Hopefully this "mystery" scene is solved and we can put it to rest now?


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 26, 2006)

Also, ahhhhhhhhhhh.  If they add another woman to the show next year, it needs to be Mira Furlan!!!!


----------



## Mistwell (May 26, 2006)

Locke, Rousseau, and now Hume.

All social contract philosophers.

I'm waiting for Hobbes.


----------



## majustismp15 (May 26, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> The the people on the frozen wastelan were speaking Portuguese or Brazilian.
> 
> Also the Pilot said in the first season, they traveled north northeast from Sidney to LA then headed in a westerly direction towards Fiji.
> 
> ...



Don't Brazilians speak portugese? I know they were a colony of Portugal, and Portugese is the official language of Brazil.
I don't mean to be rude, but I split hairs about this kind of stuff 
from all of the "Where are they?" hulabaloo, unless they are WAY off course, they are in the South Pacific. Judging from the most direct path to LA, They are pretty far off of Brazil itself (heck they're pretty far from S.A.)
Just thought I'd contribute my knowledge (geography) to this mess.
bye


----------



## Fast Learner (May 26, 2006)

I don't see why the monitoring station would need to be anywhere near the island. As far as I know, you'd be more likely to pick up electromagnetic fluctuations at the poles, or in space, or on Everest, or whatever.

It's very possible (though by no means guaranteed, with at little as those two spoke) for a Brazillian or a person from Portugal to tell whether the Portuguese being spoken is from one country or the other, depending on accents and slang and such, so perhaps someone has done so, or will.

There's no reason to believe that the Portuguese-speaking fellows were in a country that speaks Portuguese, but if you want something in the general South Pacific area you could try Macau or East Timor, both still controlled (at least in part) by Portugal fairly late in the last century (70s). But neither place is snowy, certainly.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (May 26, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> The the people on the frozen wastelan were speaking Portuguese or Brazilian.
> 
> Also the Pilot said in the first season, they traveled north northeast from Sidney to LA then headed in a westerly direction towards Fiji.
> 
> ...



I didn't know the language, so I just went with Russian because they were playing chess and the language sounded slavic. But the language they were speaking was the least of the things I was paying attention to.

The electro-magnetic pulse (caused by Desmond) could have messed with the plane's compass, GPS, and other functions. I'm not saying that is what happened, they're all "what-if's".

For another what-if, maybe the stewardess was in on the intentional-crash theory and she rigged the plane to go there. But I don't remember what happened to her.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 26, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Locke, Rousseau, and now Hume.
> 
> All social contract philosophers.
> 
> I'm waiting for Hobbes.




Well, we already got a Kelvin.


----------



## RatPunk (May 26, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Well, we already got a Kelvin.




Kelvin and Hobbes? 

Interesting. 

This could bring on a whole new set of theories...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 26, 2006)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> Kelvin and Hobbes?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> This could bring on a whole new set of theories...




We already have the snowmen angle.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2006)

majustismp15 said:
			
		

> Don't Brazilians speak portugese? I know they were a colony of Portugal, and Portugese is the official language of Brazil.
> I don't mean to be rude, but I split hairs about this kind of stuff
> from all of the "Where are they?" hulabaloo, unless they are WAY off course, they are in the South Pacific. Judging from the most direct path to LA, They are pretty far off of Brazil itself (heck they're pretty far from S.A.)
> Just thought I'd contribute my knowledge (geography) to this mess.
> bye



Yeah I guess if you want to split hairs  they do speak Portuguese, but being Portuguese myself, there is a slight difference in pronunciation.

I do agree with you that they are somewhere near the south pacific closer to Asia then south America


----------



## Staffan (May 26, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> When the four were captured by the others, they were a few shots of a girl with black curly hair. Is that Rousseau's daughter? I bet she helps them escape the Other's compound next season.



Yes. We've seen her a couple of times before this season. I think the first time was when we had flashbacks to Claire in the medical hatch, and Alex helped her escape.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I don't see why the monitoring station would need to be anywhere near the island. As far as I know, you'd be more likely to pick up electromagnetic fluctuations at the poles, or in space, or on Everest, or whatever.
> 
> It's very possible (though by no means guaranteed, with at little as those two spoke) for a Brazillian or a person from Portugal to tell whether the Portuguese being spoken is from one country or the other, depending on accents and slang and such, so perhaps someone has done so, or will.
> 
> There's no reason to believe that the Portuguese-speaking fellows were in a country that speaks Portuguese, but if you want something in the general South Pacific area you could try Macau or East Timor, both still controlled (at least in part) by Portugal fairly late in the last century (70s). But neither place is snowy, certainly.




I just what the clip again over at ABC.com  and they are speaking with more of a Brazillian accent. It threw me off a little though, because when one of them screams to "shut up and call help" there almost seems to be no accent there


----------



## Richards (May 26, 2006)

As far as characters with the names of philosophers goes, the short-lived TV show _Harsh Realm_ had a main character named Thomas Hobbes.  Oddly enough, the villian in the show was General Santiago, played by none other than Terry O'Quinn, the actor who plays John Locke on _Lost_.

Johnathan


----------



## Arnwyn (May 26, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> (Of course, that still doesn't really help explain the polar bears, unless one assumes they were transplanted to a "similar" climate to the arctic north).



I think the 'transplant' theory is the accepted one, based on information on the invisible map (ie. the polar bears were genetically modified and transplanted for massive climate change studies).


----------



## KaosDevice (May 26, 2006)

Whew, tons of LOST info at:
http://www.lostpedia.com/wiki/Main_Page

I just spent some time wandering around looking at pictures. Plus they have a lot of stuff about the whole 'LOST Experience'


----------



## Mistwell (May 26, 2006)

From: http://www.dharmasecrets.com/forum/index.php?topic=4370.0

Elizabeth is Libby, Libby is short for Elizabeth.

David is Dave, Dave is short for David.

Elizabeth was married to David, Libby was married to Dave

Hurley killed Dave

Libby goes crazy and or goes into psych house to get her revenge on Hurley

but she falls in love with him

or it was all a plan


----------



## Banshee16 (May 26, 2006)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> It took us by suprise, as well.  The credits were rolling, with an odd message about news and such coming up....and then a shot of a beach on the island (which I assumed was a commercial)...and then suddenly the tail section of a plane comes flying down to smash into the surf, just like the tailies.  At first I thought it was a space shuttle from it's angle of approach and shape.
> 
> We rewound on the DVR to watch it again, to make sure of what we'd seen.  Unfortunately, Lost Media only has half the episode up in screenshots, or I'd link to it.  I think a LOT of people were blindsided by it.  I can't imagine SOMEONE didn't catch it.  If I don't see it, I'll bring it up on the DVR and take somes photo of it to show.




Is it possible you're thinking of the hatch, which came tumbling out of the sky and almost hit Charlie and Claire?  But that happened *before* the guys in Siberia or whatever were shown..

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (May 26, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> The stupidity of the Lostaways still bothers me, though. Not finding Desmond's sailboat (even though it was less than an hour away - I don't buy any "hiding it" explanation, as the Lostaways have clearly found small hidden things all over the place. Whatever). And, like I said way back in Season 1: for all the Lostaways know, there could be a resort over on the other side of the island...
> 
> 
> I didn't see it either during or at the end of the episode (my station went straight to the news), but I actually did see this scene shown in some Lost previews during the plast week (on the Canadian network). It did indeed look like a space shuttle. Weird.




Well, there might be a resort on the other side of the island, but there definitely is some form of beast/security system in the jungle, which has a habit of eating people it runs across.  Of course, only once did it definitely eat someone....the pilot.  It ate Shannon in a dream, which nobody would remember anyways, since it was Boone who dreamed it, and he's dead.  Two others have encountered it and lived (ie. Ekko and Locke).  But seeing one person get killed messily might be enough to make the rest cautious about running around in the jungle.

I think the bigger inhibitor is the presence of the Others.....every time the Lostaways meet them, the Others kick them in the nuts and take their lunch...or their people, or their guns, or whatever.  Maybe the Lost are really refraining from exploring too far, because they're scared of the consequences..

Banshee


----------



## WizarDru (May 26, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Is it possible you're thinking of the hatch, which came tumbling out of the sky and almost hit Charlie and Claire?  But that happened *before* the guys in Siberia or whatever were shown..




Look upthread.


----------



## Banshee16 (May 26, 2006)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Look upthread.




Just saw...

Mystery solved.

It *would* be something I could see the creators doing though, to drive us all crazy over the summer....

Banshee


----------



## thud13x (May 26, 2006)

In re: to the Portugese questions, my wife, who is Brazilian, states that the accent was Brazilian and not from Portugal.  Of course, she is upset, because the actors are not native speakers and she feels that it ruins the moment for her.  This actually happens more times than you'd think.

In re: to the are they in the Antartic, I know that both Chile and Argentina have bases on the peninsula that sticks out towards South America, but I am not sure that Brazil did.  But then again it might be a Widmore Industries paid base and not something done by the national government.

NK


----------



## Fast Learner (May 26, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Well, there might be a resort on the other side of the island, but there definitely is some form of beast/security system in the jungle, which has a habit of eating people it runs across.



Yes, but the role player (and Boy Scout) in me can't figure out why they haven't followed the beach around. As far as they know, they're in a Hawaiian national park. I mean, in the show.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 26, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Libby goes crazy and or goes into psych house to get her revenge on Hurley




My problem with that is that it seems like Hurley hasn't been rich for very long. I was always under the impression that it had been a year or less since he used the numbers in the lottery. That would put the Desmond flashback long before the psyche ward. Do we have any idea on the timeline concerning Hurley?


----------



## KaosDevice (May 26, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Yes, but the role player (and Boy Scout) in me can't figure out why they haven't followed the beach around. As far as they know, they're in a Hawaiian national park. I mean, in the show.





Well, Sayid did start to follow it around but then got distracted by a cable and kidnapped. I agree though, I would have made circumnavigation of the island pretty much job one.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 27, 2006)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Do we have any idea on the timeline concerning Hurley?




Hard to say. The best we can go on that I'm aware of is Sun and Jin's first story, which featured the time that Hurley won the contest on a television. It seemed to be fairly early in Jin's career with Sun's father- it is the night he got her a dog. So, based on how much the dog aged in that portion of the flashback to when we next see them before they leave Korea for Los Angeles? Does that narrow it down?

Speaking of which, I just remembered- I'd heard reports that we were supposed to see a moment this season when Sawyer was involved with the woman who drew the lottery numbers for Hurley (who is, in real life, the actor that plays Michael's wife. The woman with the lottery numbers, not Hurley). I don't recall seeing that event in the Sawyer episode we got this season, but I may have missed it. Anyone else recall?


----------



## Droogie (May 27, 2006)

Rugger said:
			
		

> RE: the button and electromagentics- I'm betting that the Hanso Foundation managed to somehow use the existing EM conditions of the island to hide it from outside eyes.  Otherwise, why the heck have a failsafe switch?  And the minute that it gets thrown, the island is found...



 I like this idea. 

Also, everyone seems to be talking about Dharma Initiative like it was an actual experiment that was abandoned. I'm beginning to think it doesn't exist at all- its a front for whatever the real work is, which  probably involves the others. Walt was right about them being "not who they say they are". Their village and the hatch in the village were fake. The pearl was obviously bogus- whoever was tricked into working that station did so in vain as all the notebooks were dumped in the forest.

Only thing is- Henry Gale didn't seem to know anything about the Swan hatch. Guess he could have been lying.


----------



## Demmero (May 28, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> For another what-if, maybe the stewardess was in on the intentional-crash theory and she rigged the plane to go there. But I don't remember what happened to her.





Her name was Cindy.  She was with the Tailies but she disappeared as they were walking through the jungle to join the Losties.  

The author of the novel "Bad Twin" was allegedly involved with her and dedicated the novel to her.  She also has a cameo appearance in the book.  

The question is, was she kidnapped from the jungle or did she disappear because she didn't want to meet up with the Losties and possibly her lover?  Maybe she does have something to hide.

--Not Demmero but his Evil Sis >


----------



## Hairfoot (May 29, 2006)

Blimey.  I've seen 2 episodes, and I craved more each time.  I'll wait til it ends and read the wiki spoilers.

This is why I don't watch television.  Too much life missed in front of a photon machine.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 29, 2006)

> In re: to the are they in the Antartic, I know that both Chile and Argentina have bases on the peninsula that sticks out towards South America, but I am not sure that Brazil did.  But then again it might be a Widmore Industries paid base and not something done by the national government.
> 
> NK



Could be, but that is still really far off from where we are speculating the island to be. You would think that if they noticed the magnetic anomoly there, other state/govermental  agengies would have noticed it as well.


----------



## Frostmarrow (May 30, 2006)

In Sweden there has been a short "don't-you-forget-about-me" ad for Lost that has aired a couple of times. It just starts with a tranquil picture of a beach. After awhile it is interrupted by the crashing tail of a 747. Indeed it's the same footage as the tailies crash, it is just served up a bit differently. The cool thing is the ad lacks a sender so it isn't obvious that it promotes Lost. This ad has aired episodes prior to the season finale (which hasn't even aired yet).

When Hurley wins all the money he doesn't tell anyone. He does mention to his friend that he is going to ask out the girl in the music shop. In a cryptic way he let's us (the audience) know that he will ask her out before it gets known he is a millionaire because he wants to be certain she accepts him (and not his money). Has there been any development here lately?


----------



## KaosDevice (May 30, 2006)

Droogie said:
			
		

> Only thing is- Henry Gale didn't seem to know anything about the Swan hatch. Guess he could have been lying.




I get the feeling that 'Henry' is a skilled manipulator and deciever.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 30, 2006)

Just saw it and I have to say, what the frack is Charlie's problem - left them in the hatch and goes back and makes happy!  evil Charlie needs to join up with Mikey and die.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 30, 2006)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I get the feeling that 'Henry' is a skilled manipulator and deciever.



The 'boss' - any one count his toes as he was walking barefoot?


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 30, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Just saw it and I have to say, what the frack is Charlie's problem - left them in the hatch and goes back and makes happy!  evil Charlie needs to join up with Mikey and die.




I don't think that qualifies as being evil. When they saw Charlie and asked about Locke and Eku, he stated "they aren't back yet?". I take that to mean that he saw them after the explosion and that they just aren't back yet


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 30, 2006)

Was the Other that Kate shot on the path Dr. Weird from the videos?  Me and the GF both thought it looked like him, kinda - but he was facedown, so I really don't know.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 30, 2006)

I wonder if Gale how much the Others really knew about the magnetic anomaly and the Hatch.
Gale claimed to Locke that the didn't touch the button. After this episode we can be relatively certain he did - but why did he say otherwise? Did he want to instill doubt into Locke, so, that sometime, when Gale would already be away from the Hatch, Locke would try it and not press the button? Did Gale believe nothing would happen, but didn't want to take the risk? Or did he want it destroyed?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 31, 2006)

Thought it was interesting that it was Syhid's controller that was in the hatch flash backs, does this mean that he was also selecting Syhid for Darma?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 31, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Thought it was interesting that it was Syhid's controller that was in the hatch flash backs, does this mean that he was also selecting Syhid for Darma?




Kelvin mentioned that he didn't go to work for Dharma until after he'd left the army (apparently out of disgust at the way the "spook" trade worked). It's possible, but I got the impression that that wasn't the case.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2006)

thud13x said:
			
		

> In re: to the Portugese questions, my wife, who is Brazilian, states that the accent was Brazilian and not from Portugal.  Of course, she is upset, because the actors are not native speakers and she feels that it ruins the moment for her.  This actually happens more times than you'd think.



Good thing she doesn't speak Arabic, then. Finding enough Iraqi Arabs to do the Arabic language in the show hasn't happened -- it doesn't happen for anyone -- so it's a hodgepodge of accents with, for the most part, the right dialect in terms of words and phrases used.

So long as "American" is a synonym for "person who speaks only one language" most of the time, this isn't likely to change, whether it's Arabic, Portuguese, Spanish or whatever.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Kelvin mentioned that he didn't go to work for Dharma until after he'd left the army (apparently out of disgust at the way the "spook" trade worked). It's possible, but I got the impression that that wasn't the case.



Actually, given that he said he left the army because people were too keen to follow his orders, it sounds like he got a dishonorable discharge for issuing illegal orders.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 31, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Actually, given that he said he left the army because people were too keen to follow his orders, it sounds like he got a dishonorable discharge for issuing illegal orders.




I got more the impression that he made a lot of people do things that he later regretted, like making one Iraqi soldier torture another for some information, and he couldn't take it anymore and left. It could be both, though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 31, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I wonder if Gale how much the Others really knew about the magnetic anomaly and the Hatch.
> Gale claimed to Locke that the didn't touch the button. After this episode we can be relatively certain he did - but why did he say otherwise? Did he want to instill doubt into Locke, so, that sometime, when Gale would already be away from the Hatch, Locke would try it and not press the button? Did Gale believe nothing would happen, but didn't want to take the risk? Or did he want it destroyed?



I think he did want Locke to stop pushing the button and knew what would happen, the thing is we do not know what would have happened, as the fail safe was used, and I have to wonder how that will effect things, was the outcome the same or not?  Locke could have easily found out if Henry was lying by looking at the log.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 31, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I think he did want Locke to stop pushing the button and knew what would happen, the thing is we do not know what would have happened, as the fail safe was used, and I have to wonder how that will effect things, was the outcome the same or not?  Locke could have easily found out if Henry was lying by looking at the log.




That may explain why he had that shocked pissed off look on his face


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2006)

Now that Sawyer knows Hugo and Hurley are the same person will he start to treat him differently?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Now that Sawyer knows Hugo and Hurley are the same person will he start to treat him differently?




Probably not, since I'd almost forgotten what you were talking about. I doubt Sawyer will remember reading that little message, especially since soon thereafter he was shot and nearly blown up.

So yeah, I need a new current theory.

The Dharma initiative is devoted to helping the world, hence the schtick of "We're the good guys." Rosseau was part of the Dharma Initiative, but she went insane during the 'incident,' and she thought the rest of her group went insane so she ran away. 

Season 1 was about surviving in the jungle, with hints that something else was up. Season 2 was about the hatch, with hints that it was part of something larger. Season 3 will be about the Dharma Initiative's role on the island and what all their history is. And Season 4 will be about the Truth, which is that the island has a portal to hell on it, and Dharma is trying to stave off the apocalypse.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Now that Sawyer knows Hugo and Hurley are the same person will he start to treat him differently?




Can someone remind me what the message Sawyer read said? I recall him reading messages from the bottle, but I don't recall the specifics.

Thanks.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jun 1, 2006)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Can someone remind me what the message Sawyer read said? I recall him reading messages from the bottle, but I don't recall the specifics.
> 
> Thanks.



Something to the effect "Who is Hugo and can you believe he's leaving his mother $54 million"


----------



## David Howery (Jun 2, 2006)

_ And Season 4 will be about the Truth, which is that the island has a portal to hell on it, and Dharma is trying to stave off the apocalypse._

will Buffy come to save them?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 2, 2006)

David Howery said:
			
		

> will Buffy come to save them?




Right after Michael turns out to be a vampire she'll show up and stake him. Then they'll break out into song.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 2, 2006)

David Howery said:
			
		

> will *Sydney Bristow* come to save them?



FIFY. This is a JJ Abrams series, after all - not a Joss Whedon series.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 5, 2006)

Finally got around to watching the finale and the episode before it tonight. Wow, that was pretty amazing.

Now the thing I'm wondering about: why those four people? I can't think of any point of similarity between them.


----------



## Demmero (Jun 5, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Now the thing I'm wondering about: why those four people? I can't think of any point of similarity between them.




Now that I think about it, the three Lostaways the Others kept are problem children/security risks: Sawyer has threatened 'Zeke' that "This ain't over yet" while Jack and Kate went back to the line-that-must-not-be-crossed to demand a trade for Henry Gale.  Those three seem the most likely to make future trouble for the Others, IMO.

Since Hurley was caught and released, he may have been included on the list as a red herring.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Something to the effect "Who is Hugo and can you believe he's leaving his mother $54 million"



it was 154 million!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Finally got around to watching the finale and the episode before it tonight. Wow, that was pretty amazing.
> 
> Now the thing I'm wondering about: why those four people? I can't think of any point of similarity between them.



See last week show thread, mostly because they seem to be the leaders, the rest of the beach people defer to them, or alpha personalities, they don't take things at face value also.


----------



## RatPunk (Jun 5, 2006)

Demmero said:
			
		

> Since Hurley was caught and released, he may have been included on the list as a red herring.




Hurley was included to be the witness. His purpose was to go back and tell the rest of the Lostaways not to mess with the Others.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 5, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> The island is in the South Pacific, near Antarctica, but it doesn't suffer from the arctic-climate because of the "specialness" of the island, possibly volcanic in nature. This fits with the polar-bear existance (I'm waiting for penguins now), and the Russian fellows at the end of the episode are in a research station on Antarctica relatively near the island.




Not really... Polar bears are strictly Arctic and penguins are strictly Antarctic. They live literally poles apart and you certainly wouldn't expect to see Polar Bears in the Antarctic!

Cheers


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Not really... Polar bears are strictly Arctic and penguins are strictly Antarctic. They live literally poles apart and you certainly wouldn't expect to see Polar Bears in the Antarctic!
> 
> Cheers



But Polar bears have been mating with grizzlies...  see http://msnbc.msn.com/id/12738644/


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 5, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> But Polar bears have been mating with grizzlies...  see http://msnbc.msn.com/id/12738644/



Yes - in the Canadian arctic/subarctic. Neither type of bear are found in southern regions.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Yes - in the Canadian arctic/subarctic. Neither type of bear are found in southern regions.



I know, one of the mistakes of TV, I blame it on Coke, them and their polar bears and cashing in on the penguins craziness but it was way before then.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jun 5, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Not really... Polar bears are strictly Arctic and penguins are strictly Antarctic. They live literally poles apart and you certainly wouldn't expect to see Polar Bears in the Antarctic!



Ach! Curse you and your knowledge & logic.
Now my only hope is that the writers are just as easily confused as I am.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 5, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I know, one of the mistakes of TV, I blame it on Coke, them and their polar bears and cashing in on the penguins craziness but it was way before then.




What? I don't believe you. Coke would never lie.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 6, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I know, one of the mistakes of TV, I blame it on Coke, them and their polar bears and cashing in on the penguins craziness but it was way before then.



 I know. We Canadians hate that commercial!


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 6, 2006)

The polar bears are somewhat explained on the Hanso website and some of the writing on the Hatch-map. They are being gene-moded for some reason to live in the tropics.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 6, 2006)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> The polar bears are somewhat explained on the Hanso website and some of the writing on the Hatch-map. They are being gene-moded for some reason to live in the tropics.



I've always thought the tropics needed polar bears. 
Next up desert penguins.


----------



## Shade (Jul 5, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> I'm going with this theory: That the island was Atlantis millenia ago, occupied by very intelligent 4-digited humans.




I'm finally caught up on the show, and came to a similar conclusion.

I think that the island is actually in a Bermuda Triangle-esque region, and that's why it can only be entered and exited via certain coordinates.   This would explain the presence of the Black Rock, crashes at various times, etc.  I thought the entry point was near the North Pole, what with the arctic research station and the strong magnetism, and why a polar bear could be found there.  I'm not so sure, now, as one of the Lost Experience websites seems to indicate notes from Hanso/Dharma doing modification on a polar bear, hinting that they brought it there.  

I'm wondering if the "Others" aren't the descendants of the original inhabitants.  Has anyone seen their bare feet to count the toes?  That would explain why they consider themselves "the good guys", fighting off incursion from beyond.


----------

